

Yo! app warns Israeli citizens of missile strikes - idoco
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28247504

======
idoco
The full list:
[https://twitter.com/mdavep/status/488246365865009152](https://twitter.com/mdavep/status/488246365865009152)

